# Hey there :D



## TiMeZOuT (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey, my name is Andrew. I live in the U.S and I'm 17 years old.
I own four mice, three of which are females and the other is a male.
I also own an Albino Corn Snake named Halo.
You can probably already guess what the mice are for.

I'm a new breeder and know about some stuff to breeding but not everything.
Me being on this fourm will hopefully increase my knowledge towards breeding and I can help myself and other from what I will get to know.

I have notice that this is a wonderful fourm. Everyone seems to be kind and there is no flaming, even when it comes to simple questions. I believe this is my type if fourm. I wish to stay here for as long as possible and share my knowledge that I gain.

-Andrew


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Hi Andrew and welcome. With only one snake you won't need to breed very often


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey =]


----------



## TiMeZOuT (Jul 7, 2009)

julieszoo said:


> Hi Andrew and welcome. With only one snake you won't need to breed very often


Correct, but I plan on power feeding my snake so he will get bigger. I don't want to get into this topic too much until I reach my 50 posts and can talk about it on the other section. I don't want to offend anyone here.

-Andrew


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't know much about snakes, but I was sure I read that feeding them too often was really bad for them. You can post about your snake in the 'Other Pets' section if you like, as long as you title the post so that people can avoid it if they want and it isn't too graphic about feeding I think it should be ok.


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome

Paul


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome.We also have one snake.A king snake.


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome  Good luck with the breeding


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Andrew and welcome to the forum


----------

